# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Mô Phỏng chuyển mạch bằng VB6?????

## BaoNgoc99

bài tập thiết kế môn học của mình là : Mô phỏng các trường chuyển mạch thời gian (T), không gian (S),thời gian-không gian-thời gian(TST), rồi (STS) .Sử dụng visual basic 6 để mô phỏng.
Bạn nào biết chỉ mình với (co code va phần thiêt kế càng tốt) .
ai biết co thể gửi file về ym:[email protected]
Thank trước :lick:

----------

